# South Dakota - Belos Trans Pro 54 articulated sidewalk tractor, mb broom



## leadjd (Dec 13, 2006)

2008 Belos Trans Pro 54 articulated sidewalk tractor
45 hp Kubota diesel
15.8 gpm front hydraulics 
7 gpm rear outlets
18 mph
Air ride seat
Heat /air
345 hrs
60" MB broom on original brissels
Vee plow
Great snow machine
$42,750
Can run snow blower or any hydraulic attachment


----------

